# D3200 body and 35mm 1.8 OR D3200 with kit 18-55mm



## bananasbrah (Aug 25, 2013)

Grabbing my first DSLR and I've decided on the D3200. 
I don't want to overthink the purchase too much, I figure a starting camera is a starting camera and the D3200 has excellent reviews so I'm sold.

I've been reading fantastic things about the Nikkor 35mm 1.8, and I'm wondering if I'd be better off getting myself the D3200 body and the 35mm separately, as opposed to getting the body with the kit 18-55mm.

I know sweet fa about photography and I'm taking the majority of my decisions based on experienced peoples' opinions on the camera as a beginner's first step. It seems the 35mm 1.8 is going to be much better to learn the basics on, and I'd probably end up using it more than the kit lens if I had both anyway, but it's one or the other at the moment.
I'm going to be using it mainly for static pics of bicycles, bikes, and cars as well as shots of roads and landscapes.

So it's D3200 + 18-55mm vs. D3200 + 35mm 1.8.
Which would you recommend?
Cheers.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd rather have the 35mm 1.8g; I could sell you the kit lens cheap.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 25, 2013)

The dilemma is owning a prime lens which will give you better low light performance, better optics but no flexibility of a zoom or the most basic zoom lens currently Nikon has to offer with slow aperture and basic optics (still capable to produce VERY good pictures).

I would get the 18-55mm VR because I like the flexibility of a zoom and I think even though the 18-55mm is a very basic zoom lens it is still a very capable lens but I would like to give you one more point to consider.
If you can afford then get the 18-105mm VR kit lens, its an awesome lens for its price and has a very good zoom range, will be good for most of your needs.
As for prime lens I personally like the 50mm 1.8G much more then the 35mm DX prime, before I bought my 50mm 1.8G I went to the store and checked the 35mm and 50mm and found the 50mm to be much better for everyday use and for portraits.

Just wanted to add the D3200 is an awesome camera, 2 of my friends own it and they cant stop saying what a great camera it is especially for the amount it costs.

Good luck


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 25, 2013)

First DSLR?

My opinion is go with the kit zoom.

Its a good way to figure out which focal lengths you adore most

You might HATE shooting at 35mm! lol


----------



## supercool2 (Aug 25, 2013)

ditto. I am getting a D600 on Tuesday in the mail,and will be trying out my 50mm 1.8 on it . I never liked the view it had on my non FF camera (D7100& have tried out a D3200 before) ,so i rarely use my 50mm 1.8 becuse I would have to stand further back to get more in the picture . I am actually lookin for a short zoom that will give me a wider angle, and also include 35mm in it, for my FF & DX camera. Because 50m is not wide enough on my DX camera. Fr portraits I actually use my 85mm 1.8 an LOVE it.. So I agree that you should try out the 18-55 first . I find myself wanting wider angle pictures and my 50 just doesn't do it on this dx camera.
I might end up liking my 50mm on the FF, but for your situation with a DX camera, an knowing I don't like it on my dx camera, (and with me having my 85mm) again that's my reasoning. 


Dinardy said:


> First DSLR?
> 
> My opinion is go with the kit zoom.
> 
> ...


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Aug 25, 2013)

I own the D3200 and both lenses you mentioned. the 35mm is by far a supperior lense to the kit, but the kit lens is very very good.
The D3200 is a proper proper good camera and if your noob like me you will love it, the help feature on the camera is actually very usfull at first but you will quickly out grow it as I did. I have also used the 5200 and tbh there is really not much difference between the two so Id stick with the 3200. It will last you a long long time. As most have said work with kit lens at first. I use my 35mm for most things but will limit you focal length wise so really it is up to you what sort of photos you are looking at taking.
Any questions you have on the d3200 just send a messege.


----------



## psran (Aug 30, 2013)

I think the main advantage of Nikon 35mm is its Sharpness but as a Beginner it's very hard to see the difference between sharpness of 18-55 kit lens and 35mm prime.

I myself found FF very limiting


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 30, 2013)

The kit 18-55 is a great kit zoom, it`s quick and virtually silent, and it`s for nothing when you buy the kit, is like £50 or so extra in the UK, then buy the 35mm 1.8 which is around £140 in the UK as well when you have the money.

John.


----------



## Stevepwns (Aug 30, 2013)

The only recommendation I would have is consider whether or not you plan on buying more lenses.  If you do then to me it doesn't serve a purpose to get a lens you know will forgotten about.  Get the 35mm, its a fantastic lens a superior to the kit lens.   But it also depends on how long it will be until you plan on getting more lenses. If it is going to be a long time then get the kit lens, shooting with a 35mm will get old real quick if thats your only lens.


----------



## Designer (Aug 30, 2013)

Since most kits are priced with one or another inexpensive lens, finding a deal that actually subtracts the (full) price of the lens is going to be unusual.  Most retailers have no use for an extra lens, so will probably be reluctant to separate the lens from the deal.  Consequently, you might as well accept the lens because you will most probably not save a lot of money by deleting it.

Then buy the 35mm, and presto! you now have two lenses.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a firm believer that when starting out, just go with the kit lens.  You can read everything you want online, but the truth is only you can decide what will work for you.  To make this decision you will need to learn about exposure, lighting and composition. Once you are armed with that knowledge you, and only you can decide if a 35 or 50 prime will fit into your shooting style.  The kit lenses are very good for what they are.  Spend a day at 35 and a day at 50... who knows, maybe you only want to shoot wide angle?  Just my humble opinion ...


----------



## bc_steve (Aug 30, 2013)

I would get the 35mm lens but this is after shooting with the kit lens for years.  The kit lens is good to learn on, but the 35mm is definitely the nicer piece of glass.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 30, 2013)

you'll love the 35mm; until you're in a tight location.


----------

